# Alfalfa Pellets



## tortoiseluvr (Sep 16, 2010)

I was reading a thread and somebody was asking about alfalfa pellets, so I think I should share my experience to warn all other tortoise owners about buying alfalfa pellets. Most experienced people know the dangers of alfalfa pellets but I was surprised to see how many books recommended them. I purchased a bulk bag for use as a very temporary substrate because I could not get the regular substrate I use for another couple of days. To my surprise within two days of using it one of my tortoises died unexpectedly. It was a complete shock to me because he was a healthy tortoise showing no signs of illness. The next day I found a contaminant in the alfalfa pellets that turned out to be present throughout the bag of pellets. I met with representative of the company within a few days to discuss the issue and loss of my beloved pancake tortoise. She took samples for testing and reassured me several times that they would get back to me very soon. I took my other pancake that was also exposed to the contaminant to the vet and she needed x-rays. Luckily she is ok, but I have a big vet bill that they need to pay for because she was exposed to a fatal contaminant in their product. It has been almost two months and no one has called me or returned my phone calls. Unfortunately I think I will have to go forward with a lawsuit unless anyone decides to return my calls. Luckily I come from a family of lawyers so this problem will not go unsolved. I know it is a very special circumstance and this is not the typical result of using alfalfa pellets, but the least I can do is warn people and give another great reason why alfalfa pellets make a terrible substrate. RIP TRUMAN


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Sep 16, 2010)

How awful. I hope things get cleared up. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tom (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow. I never had that problem, but I could list a whole bunch of other problems I've had with rabbit pellets as a substrate.

Very sorry to hear about Truman. That's a terrible loss.


----------



## Laura (Sep 17, 2010)

DId the company who makes or sells the pellets, tell you to use them for your tortoise? Does it say it is ok to use on thier bag? 
Maybe a future warning needs to be put on the bag.. 
sorry for your loss..
what was in the pellets that made it fatal? I know they mold easliy..


----------



## tortoiseluvr (Sep 17, 2010)

Laura said:


> DId the company who makes or sells the pellets, tell you to use them for your tortoise? Does it say it is ok to use on thier bag?
> Maybe a future warning needs to be put on the bag..
> sorry for your loss..
> what was in the pellets that made it fatal? I know they mold easliy..



They did not tell me to use it for substrate, but there were no warnings about using it a certain way. The contaminant was a plastic like substance. I don't know if it was actually plastic but it was not water soluble. It was clearly not an alfalfa pellet. My vet x-rayed it along side my other tortoise and it clearly showed up on the film.


----------



## HarleyK (Sep 18, 2010)

That definitely does not sound good. I hope you put the company in its place.


----------

